# Buyers remorse or over charging?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

got a call yesterday that the lady of the house had no hot water. made it out there at 645 pm. heater in the attic pouring water out of the casing. recommend replacing it but due to location I needed help to hoist the old out and the new up. return today and get the old heater out and the new one up and installed a new drain pan. took about 4 hours not including the trip the day before. all prices were quoted upfront on the first trip and a deposit collected. 30 mins after ive left and collected payment I get an email stating that I overcharged them and that they were going to leave bad reviews everywhere they could.

my question was that if they felt the price was too high why did they authorize the work and allow me to do the work??? what good does it do to complain after the work is done? this is my first run in with this situation. any insight?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You didn't do a post-sell. 

That's where you give the customer one last out. If they say, "Nah, go ahead with the work..." or words to that effect, your chances of buyer's remorse decrease. At least that what we were taught in sales class.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

do explain?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> do explain?












You: 
"Mrs. Smith, OK. You've signed the invoice for me to do the work at $ 1100. Now, my manager isn't going to take me aside tomorrow telling me that your husband thinks that the price is too steep, right Mrs. Smith?"

Customer:
"Well it is high."

You:
"Well, we replace many, many water heaters Mrs. Smith, and that is a fair price for the amount of work, plus we give a 5-year warranty. Nobody is ever un-happy with the work."

Customer:
"Well alright, go ahead."


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. who talks to customers like that? she needed a heater, her husband was informed of the price and that I would return today. gave me the deposit and never once did I hear a hint of complaint about the price until the email I received after I left. she was very nice to me the entire transaction. I had no idea there was an issue.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> lol. who talks to customers like that? she needed a heater, her husband was informed of the price and that I would return today. gave me the deposit and never once did I hear a hint of complaint about the price until the email I received after I left. she was very nice to me the entire transaction. I had no idea there was an issue.












Well, tell me, how are your customer-relation skills? In other words, your bedside manner? Do you know for certain that her e-mail explicitly named price as an issue? Or was she dis-pleased with something else? Was she dis-pleased? Or am I jumping to conclusions?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

My name is ******** you installed a hot water heater at my home today, you dealt with my wife ********. When she informed me that she gave you a down payment of $800 and no other information I was concerned. When she called you earlier today for an itemization of the quote at my behest and told me how much you were charging us for the hot water heater I did some research online. I looked and found that AO Smith 50 gallon electric water heaters were between approximately $400 and $500. Now i understand that you would have to pay some amount for delivery I would say maybe $200 and that there would be some amount of mark up so you could make some money and stay in business say even another $200. That still only takes the price of the unit to $800 - $900. So reasonably the entire job should cost at most $1300, considering the precarious nature of pulling down the old unit and placing the new one in the attic. I told her to relay my opinion that you were overcharging us for the unit, she failed to do so. I want you to know that what I think you are did is take advantage of a Marine's wife with screaming twins, no hot water and no knowledge about hot water heaters or plumbing, while her husband is deployed. I think it is despicable. Also that I will be researching the model you installed and perhaps, hopefully I am wrong but I doubt it, if I am proven wrong you will have a full apology from me, but if I am proved to be right I will relaying this information to all the people I know and posting my review on the Internet and I promise you it will be the costliest extra couple hundred dollars you have ever made. On a more positive note she said that you were very polite, but then of course that is easy when you think that you are going to be able to make a quick couple of extra hundred bucks.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

She wasn't complaining at all about anything. She was very happy and thankful. That was the email 8 received after leaving. And he too knew the price of the install prior to the work being started.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

She probably just wanted it done and then when she had a chance to sit back for a minute and take it all in she thought about it. Or she could'a talked to someone and they told her she was getting ripped off because "they know a guy who'll work for $50 an hour." I've had this happen to me before. I ask them if they were unhappy with anything or if they weren't happy with the price they should not have agreed to it. Or she could of thought for the price you would be there a lot longer. I explain in that situation that she is paying for my knowledge and experience to get the job done quickly in a professional manner and I am sorry you are having second thoughts but this should have been brought up before any work was preformed. As for them giving you a bad review that sucks but there are customers out their who are never happy or just plain jerks. After you talked to them and there is no resolution to the situation you just have to move on and cash that check.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> My name is ******** you installed a hot water heater at my home today, you dealt with my wife ********. When she informed me that she gave you a down payment of $800 and no other information I was concerned. When she called you earlier today for an itemization of the quote at my behest and told me how much you were charging us for the hot water heater I did some research online. I looked and found that AO Smith 50 gallon electric water heaters were between approximately $400 and $500. Now i understand that you would have to pay some amount for delivery I would say maybe $200 and that there would be some amount of mark up so you could make some money and stay in business say even another $200. That still only takes the price of the unit to $800 - $900. So reasonably the entire job should cost at most $1300, considering the precarious nature of pulling down the old unit and placing the new one in the attic. I told her to relay my opinion that you were overcharging us for the unit,* she failed to do so*. I want you to know that what I think you are did is take advantage of a Marine's wife with screaming twins, no hot water and no knowledge about hot water heaters or plumbing, while her husband is deployed. I think it is despicable. Also that I will be researching the model you installed and perhaps, hopefully I am wrong but I doubt it, if I am proven wrong you will have a full apology from me, but if I am proved to be right I will relaying this information to all the people I know and posting my review on the Internet and I promise you it will be the costliest extra couple hundred dollars you have ever made. On a more positive note she said that you were very polite, but then of course that is easy when you think that you are going to be able to make a quick couple of extra hundred bucks.


He can't get pissed at the wif so tag you're it. His concern is money when he's got a complete stranger in his house? WTF?...that's how Jody comes creeping lol. But serious it's buyer's remorse....especially since you back the next day. I'd also be pissed since he's labeling you as what you did as wrong before he's fully researched by his own omission. The other thing is he has no idea what your operating costs are so how can he tell you what you're supposed to be charging? Get Richard Hillard on this one.....he's got a great spin on this.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

I posted that before reading the email you received. Still you are right. Its not your fault his wife didn't voice his concerns.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I doubt anything can be done to make him happy short of explaining that you're priced correctly based on the numbers it costs you to do business annually like every other business and asking him what amount would make him happy. 
Not that I would give him anything back if that's the price I'm supposed to charge according to my overhead. 
Once someone threatens me with bad reviews they can kiss my a$$, they've lost me. I don't negotiate with people who try to use that crap.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I've reacted to that problem every which way and then some because I love a battle, but the easiest way is to refund some money. I never found the easier way much fun, though, so it's the hardest easiest way.

Do it in cash and get a receipt and do it now.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't worry dude! It's not gonna be the last time. I've replaced approximately 6 late night (after 9 pm) water heaters this past year. When someone calls ill tell them a price if I have one that will meet your install requirements, they all say of course of course. But 4 of those still manage to pull that same garbage about how much if should cost and I'm taking advantage of their situation. I'm like, u knew my price and its 2:30 in the morning and I just switched out your water heater, how is this a normally priced install? As long as you charged them a price that puts you where you need to be don't sweat it. I've been sleeping muc better lately knowing that when a customer complains about price after busting my azz after hours that my price reflects where I need to be, nothing more, nothing less and not what plumber A or B charges.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> Good Afternoon, My name is ******** you installed a hot water heater at my home today, you dealt with my wife ********. When she informed me that she gave you a down payment of $800 and no other information I was concerned. When she called you earlier today for an itemization of the quote at my behest and told me how much you were charging us for the hot water heater I did some research online. I looked and found that AO Smith 50 gallon electric water heaters were between approximately $400 and $500. Now i understand that you would have to pay some amount for delivery I would say maybe $200 and that there would be some amount of mark up so you could make some money and stay in business say even another $200. That still only takes the price of the unit to $800 - $900. So reasonably the entire job should cost at most $1300, considering the precarious nature of pulling down the old unit and placing the new one in the attic. I told her to relay my opinion that you were overcharging us for the unit, she failed to do so. I want you to know that what I think you are did is take advantage of a Marine's wife with screaming twins, no hot water and no knowledge about hot water heaters or plumbing, while her husband is deployed. I think it is despicable. Also that I will be researching the model you installed and perhaps, hopefully I am wrong but I doubt it, if I am proven wrong you will have a full apology from me, but if I am proved to be right I will relaying this information to all the people I know and posting my review on the Internet and I promise you it will be the costliest extra couple hundred dollars you have ever made. On a more positive note she said that you were very polite, but then of course that is easy when you think that you are going to be able to make a quick couple of extra hundred bucks.


Mr. Smith,

Thank you for contacting us with your concerns.

Younger Plumber's Plumbing, LLC. provided Mrs. Smith with a specific price for a specific finished result. That was to provide a professional quality water heater, all associated materials, and the expertise needed to install it in a safe, code approved manner. She was put under no duress or pressure from me or our company to accept the proposal. She made a contract for the job knowing full well it was her decision and that she had the option to turn down the proposal and call someone else. 

While I do agree that $x,*** [insert whatever price she paid] is a lot of money, I also know the service your family received was of equal or greater value as compared to that price. You attempting to compare the cost of particular manufactured items has no relevancy when evaluating the cost of installation services for those items. Licensed plumbing business operations, support personnel, and the in-home services they provide cannot be accurately compared as commodities via the internet.

The whole matter is that we proposed a specific solution, for a specific dollar amount, with specific results, and Mrs. Smith willingly and readily agreed to all of the above. And then we proceeded to completely fulfill our obligation and deliver the value that was promised. Then you swoop in trying to use insults to grab a few bucks back.

Your accusations and backhanded insults are offensive, unfounded, unwarranted, and ultimately...absurd. I too have a wife and children. I too have Marines in my family. For a father, husband, and a Marine to proceed in this manner is nothing short of embarrassing.

Talk and review as you wish sir, but please tell Mrs. Smith to never call our company again.

Sincerely, 
Younger Plumber's Plumbing, LLC


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The more diplomatic response....



Mr. Smith, Thank you for contacting us with your concerns.

The whole matter is that we proposed a specific solution, for a specific dollar amount, with specific results, and Mrs. Smith willingly and readily agreed to all of the above. We then proceeded to completely fulfill our obligation and deliver all the value that was promised. 

Moving forward, I suggest you to request plumbing services from a different company. 


Sincerely, 
Younger Plumber's Plumbing, LLC


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Honestly I was done with that jerk when I realized a Marine used the word, "behest". What an azzhat.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

This is really not for debate. You have a problem and asked for help to solve it and now you are questioning the help. 
I will say it like it is and am not going to baby anything in this response. Re-read your first few run on sentences. 
My name is ******** you installed a hot water heater at my home today, you dealt with my wife ********. When she informed me that she gave you a down payment of $800 and no other information I was concerned. When she called you earlier today for an itemization of the quote at my behest and told me how much you were charging us for the hot water heater I did some research online. I looked and found that AO Smith 50 gallon electric water heaters were between approximately $400 and $500.
“You dealt with my wife, she gave you a deposit of 800 and no other information”

Obviously that is not all true however in the customers mind it surely is. You did not give the wife enough information concerning the job and work scope. At least nothing important was given with exception of how difficult the job was going to be due to location. When my plumbers tell me how difficult a job is going to be I ask them if I should send another plumber there that knows how to do the job and it is easier for him or her. Stop telling the customer how difficult your job is, start informing them that you are the go to plumber, that you have a lot of experience doing it and that it won’t take much time at all even if it takes 2 days.

Please do not think I have not said to inform the customer of the work scope. I have not and that would also point to an inability to comprehend or to give the proper information to the customer. Notice I have used the word information over telling them what you must do.

You want to stop receiving buyers’ remorse start implementing what I am saying and stop arguing about it will not work. Obviously what people are doing and receiving is not working for them so try something new. On the next post I will post how I would have done this job:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Mrs. Johns. Then into some small talk while getting to the water heater. I would have shut it down if it wasn’t already under control. I would have asked to do a little walk around the home. During this tiem I would have been asking how long they were planning on staying in this home. I would have asked if they were planning on remodeling soon. I see a couple of children do you plan on having more?

My walk around is serving more than just killing time. I am looking to make sure the heater is the right size or will be the right size in 10 years. I am looking for a place to remove it from the attic and relocate to inside the home in a more sensible/suitable place. If a remodel is planned I can ask approximately where to relocate the heater in a place that is conducive to the remodel /addition and the rest of the home.

Before I am ready to talk price I am going to be asking questions that are specifically aimed at the water heater location and allow the customer to tell me that this heater is not in a prime location for replacement or repairs. Information my customer can tell me is information that he or she can repeat to others when asked and limit buyers’ remorse. My questions will lead her to the understanding that this is a 2-3 man joy which means that it will cost more and the cost of the water heater is minimal compared to the intangibles of the job. These intangibles will be things I will lead her to tell me. Such as lowering the heater form portable steps, new shutoff valve that is full flow and other things that are code related. I will give her choices to make and information to make the right choice and then pass that information to whomever else is involved. By the way Mrs. Johns will there be any other people involved in the buying decision today. They will tell you they get treated like idiots form their spouse when asked. So that informs you to give more information so they are protected and can pass the information freely.

Your fault in this case the wife did not have the proper information to give her husband. What you think is not relevant. It is what the customer knows and remembers. They remember 30% of what you tell them however they remember 80% of what they tell you.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear mr Jones, Piss off. PS thanks for your service to god and country.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Dear mr Jones, Piss off. PS thanks for your service to god and country.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Perhaps, this marine is wanting to see a 15 percent military discount on the bill. Maybe that would make him happy. For some reason, they seem to expect a discount from everyone. 
Good luck with this situation Younger Plumber.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's my rant.....why do some military think they deserve a discount? Is it alright for me to charge more because I was in the military? ok rant over...let me finish my coffee.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

He received an 85 dollar military discount and a 25 dollar ad code discount on the invoice while I was there.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are probably being played by them anyway, 

I have been played the same way before too...... The husband got the prices from me , then the wife went crazey when they had to pay the bill....she claimed that her husband had alzeheimers and did not know what he was doing...... then I asked her why he was left in charge of getting prices from plumbers.....that totally pissed her off.....



If you have cashed the check and its all in your pocket,
just take the money and run.... 


you might want to send them a letter to tell them that they agreed to the price and now they complain after the fact,,,, 



 if the reviews are posted , tell them that their warranty is void and you wont step foot in their home again


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Richard Hilliard said:


> This is really not for debate. You have a problem and asked for help to solve it and now you are questioning the help.:





younger-plumber said:


> my question was that if they felt the price was too high why did they authorize the work and allow me to do the work??? what good does it do to complain after the work is done? this is my first run in with this situation. any insight?



I don't remember seeing him ask for a solution and I don't remember seeing him question or argue the help being given. Young was looking for insight as to why people complain after the fact, not before the work began. Insight to a problem and a solution to a problem are different things. Human nature, that's just the way some people are. He probably would have complained if you were $500 less than you were.
Richard, it's good to know how to handle it in the future before work is agreed upon. What do you do if you get through your scenario of how the job is to be done, you asked all your ?'s, she led you to answers, etc... all seems great and is going smooth. The big key thing here is that the husband did have an issue with the "price of the unit" but the wife didnt relay the info or concern before work was started. What do you do after the work is done in this situation? Basically, what would your response be to the husband's email, not what would you have done differently before the complaint. Also, you just assume that Young didn't give the wife the info she needed to tell her husband when its obvious that the wife has info relaying issues.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> I don't remember seeing him ask for a solution and I don't remember seeing him question or argue the help being given. Young was looking for insight as to why people complain after the fact, not before the work began. Insight to a problem and a solution to a problem are different things. Human nature, that's just the way some people are. He probably would have complained if you were $500 less than you were.
> Richard, it's good to know how to handle it in the future before work is agreed upon. What do you do if you get through your scenario of how the job is to be done, you asked all your ?'s, she led you to answers, etc... all seems great and is going smooth. The big key thing here is that the husband did have an issue with the "price of the unit" but the wife didnt relay the info or concern before work was started. What do you do after the work is done in this situation? Basically, what would your response be to the husband's email, not what would you have done differently before the complaint. Also, you just assume that Young didn't give the wife the info she needed to tell her husband when its obvious that the wife has info relaying issues.


like I stated, they are simply tag-teaming him....
they are trying to guilt him 

they want their money back, and are acting like one of them dropped the ball and did not tell the other all the facts ....and somehow now its youngers fault.... 

 just dont take them personally...

the husband and wife are simply con men...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

APP14 said:


> She probably just wanted it done and then when she had a chance to sit back for a minute and take it all in she thought about it. Or she could'a talked to someone and they told her she was getting ripped off because "they know a guy who'll work for $50 an hour." I've had this happen to me before. I ask them if they were unhappy with anything or if they weren't happy with the price they should not have agreed to it. Or she could of thought for the price you would be there a lot longer. I explain in that situation that she is paying for my knowledge and experience to get the job done quickly in a professional manner and I am sorry you are having second thoughts but this should have been brought up before any work was preformed. As for them giving you a bad review that sucks but there are customers out their who are never happy or just plain jerks. After you talked to them and there is no resolution to the situation you just have to move on and cash that check.


Yes cash it immediately before they stop payment on it,some people you just can't reach,so what we've got here is a failure to communicate


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*Buyers remorse or over charging*

Some people you will never satisfy. I live in a affluent community where people have money. I get a lot of calls from Indians and Asians they like to bargain and look for any weakness in your contract or business savvy. They call for pricing everyday and try to get a quote by phone. Some get quotes in person and pay for the service call and call you back the next day to do the job. When you are done they want you to start looking at everything else in the house before they pay you until you pull out your service order and start writing a new ticket. A lot of them will try to renegotiate if they think they can get away with it. Some will complain it only took you this long or they thought it would be harder for you. My point is there are always people that will try to take advantage of you if they can. I feel like we price things fairly and they agree to the price we even put in writing for them to get a second opinion if they have questions or are not satisfied with our quote. We do take the time to go over every aspect of the job with people like this and make sure they know exactly what we will and will not be doing. (Take the time to put it in writing.) It does not matter what you do with some customers they will find a way to try to complain or reopen negotiations with you. It is not always buyer remorse it is just people with no moral compass there god is money and that is the only thing they care about.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> like I stated, they are simply tag-teaming him....
> they are trying to guilt him
> 
> they want their money back, and are acting like one of them dropped the ball and did not tell the other all the facts ....and somehow now its youngers fault....
> ...


I agree. I've had this happen before and it seems like the same scenario. Not every customer has good intentions.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt, 

I am not disputing the fact that she accepted the price today. I told her to bring it up and she failed to do so. The only reason that you were there after hours on Friday is because you showed up late, you told her you were going to be there between 3 and 5; you showed up after 6. The appointment was not after hours. I am aware as I have already stated in the first letter that I understood the need for a second person due to where the heater was located. I didn't think that what you were charging for the install was unfair and I didn't say that it was. Where I think you tried and succeeded in taking advantage of her and vicariously me was on the unit itself. Again I told her to tell you my thoughts and what I found out through research she didn't. What I told you in my first letter stands, I think you took advantage of a Marine wife who was in a tough spot and didn't know what she should be paying. I am going to look up the exact model find out exactly how much it costs and what would have been a fair price and if you did what I think you did. I am going to make sure that I pass that information along to others, so that people don't do business with you in the future. Like I said in the first letter it will be the costliest couple of hundred dollars you have ever made.is response to my email


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

That was his response to my reply.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow is all I can say. If you always blame the customer you will never improve your deficiencies. With the number of the responses in this forum blaming the customer for a lack of information and understanding I understand why so many of you have all kinds of issues with customer especially new customers. The email really informs you who did not relay information that could be repeated to other people in the decision making process or help the buyer to pass off information to other people. 

Logically with the difference issues from high price, break down of price, why so high, lack of respect, no trust, and this one buyers’ remorse there is 1 constant between the customer and your customer.  You have different customers and that provides us with the only constant and that is your company and business practices. It is a very small change but a major issue that requires change and that change is how you communicate perceived value and expressing that in real time value that is no longer perceived but a reality.

Here are known factor for people that have experience in dealing with buyer’s remorse
1. The plumber was nice BUT
2. Husband says wife only knew she gave a deposit
3. Wife could not pass information either to 
a. She did not know it
b. She  did not understand it
4. If the real conversation was given I am very sure that somewhere it was relayed that husband at times becomes a hot head with her decisions.
5. Plumber did not discover who else is involved with the house and decision making or if it was necessary to talk to another person.
6. He thinks someone took advantage of his wife, what information was given about the company? This is both office and plumber issues.
7.  Communication as passed up due to urgency and knowing a flooding situation was enough to make the sale. Steps were by passed.


All of the above is taken care of by better communication between office/plumber/customer. I would not yell however we would have a discussion about this and not following the system.After a few of these there are consequences, buyer’s remorse is one that can be fixed. I used to sell this way as a new person in plumbing and sales and I know exactly how it happens and why.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> like I stated, they are simply tag-teaming him....
> they are trying to guilt him
> 
> they want their money back, and are acting like one of them dropped the ball and did not tell the other all the facts ....and somehow now its youngers fault....
> ...


Mark are you serious in this response? I am sorry for you ,that you have customers that do not respect or trust you to have that kind of cynical belief that your customer is trying to cheat you. I probably can't name that many customers on my fingers since 1972 that were that evil in 4-5 states


I would say take a toastmasters class and learn how to communicate with people.


I can only remember one ,she claimed I swore at her and called her all kinds of names. Once she and her husband showed up and then I was called into the office she broke down and said she lied.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

do not be fooled. this man was on the phone with the wife while I was explaining the issues and also the price. hes playing the victim hardcore. acting as if he is completely out of the loop when from the start he was filled in on everything. he even had her call me 2 hours prior to the installation to get more info on the materials and warranties etc.when he states that he had no clue or any other things of this nature that is a complete falsehood. I explained the heater brand name, warranty, and work involved upfront while she relayed on the phone to him.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

chonkie said:


> I don't remember seeing him ask for a solution and I don't remember seeing him question or argue the help being given. Young was looking for insight as to why people complain after the fact, not before the work began. Insight to a problem and a solution to a problem are different things. Human nature, that's just the way some people are. He probably would have complained if you were $500 less than you were.
> Richard, it's good to know how to handle it in the future before work is agreed upon. What do you do if you get through your scenario of how the job is to be done, you asked all your ?'s, she led you to answers, etc... all seems great and is going smooth. The big key thing here is that the husband did have an issue with the "price of the unit" but the wife didnt relay the info or concern before work was started. What do you do after the work is done in this situation? Basically, what would your response be to the husband's email, not what would you have done differently before the complaint. Also, you just assume that Young didn't give the wife the info she needed to tell her husband when its obvious that the wife has info relaying issues.



Chonkie look at the response to Tommy


Now to your second issue what to do . What i covered is how not to get buyer's response. Buyers response is a direct result of not being able to (for lack of a better word) defend the rpice to spouse,partner,friend and the consumer feels stupid or feel taken advantage of.

This typically happens when the are persuaded or convinced to buy or they are afraid to make a bad or wrong decision. In tbhis case she liked the plumber so she trusted him based a buying decision on liked. Once the husband started to ask questions that were obvous to him and became obvious to her they lost the trust based on liked.

Once trust is broken that will lead to search and destroy.They will find a plumber to give a lower price and to tell them that you are a rip off. Once they get that then they will call other places to verify price not that you are a rip off but price.


Listen,listen and listen some more. Hear what has been said. Imliortant issuesto plumber leaky water ,must be changed.


Issues forgotten woman with twins at home , probably looks unsure and has a flooding situation. Husband not home or in this case I guess deployed? Me as a plumber , what does she need to explain what we are going to do. We being her and me. What is required of me. How were my questions answered . Place my questions on paperwork along with ehr answers and my recommendations.


Everything is on paper. Earlier I stated people remember 30% of what they are told.more if they speak it and when it is on paper there are no mistakes. This is a class room topic all by itself and will take more than what we are covering to go over what is necessary. Weare gettingb bits and pieces. I would love top sit young plumber down and go over all of the information that he has that is not being spoken. Why because he does not think it is important when it is.What people do and how they act and react is extremely important.


I've been through this many times and have had the opportunity to screw it up many times before I learned how not to have it happen.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> do not be fooled. this man was on the phone with the wife while I was explaining the issues and also the price. hes playing the victim hardcore. acting as if he is completely out of the loop when from the start he was filled in on everything. he even had her call me 2 hours prior to the installation to get more info on the materials and warranties etc.when he states that he had no clue or any other things of this nature that is a complete falsehood. I explained the heater brand name, warranty, and work involved upfront while she relayed on the phone to him.


Mr, Smith,

You were involved in this decision from the very beginning. You had knowledge of the price and scope of work well in advance of anything being done in your home. This is clearly just a ploy on your part to try to get some money back in your pocket at the expense of my company's hard work. 

Your malicious intent to do harm to me by means of twisted facts and out right lies via threats and personal attacks on the internet is uncalled for and unacceptable. If you persist, the matter will be taken up with your Commanding Officer by my attorney.

Sincerely,
Younger Plumber's Plumbing, LLC


This jerk is just trying to be a bully. He is hiding behind the Marine Corps and his wife. I would call him out point blank and directly with no compassion nor remorse.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I simply reminded him that he knew all charges upfront and that he had 24 hours to cancel the appt . I also informed him that there were no extra charges for me and my helper working all day on a Saturday to get his wife water back on asap.i am not one to call people out or argue so I left it at that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Mark are you serious in this response? I am sorry for you ,that you have customers that do not respect or trust you to have that kind of cynical belief that your customer is trying to cheat you. I probably can't name that many customers on my fingers since 1972 that were that evil in 4-5 states
> 
> 
> I would say take a toastmasters class and learn how to communicate with people.
> ...


 

So why would I not be serious??

I said not to take it personally... and just see it for what it is.....or might be....

I dont understand why you feel sorry for me....
what is that all about?? What is the toast masters remark supposed to imply?? Please explain

Having a nasty customer is a *rare experience* in anyones life.....its only happenned to me once or twice over the years and I have never had the experience like the one you just told about .......*Most of my bad experienices came from builders and contractors...*

I think that you just always remember the ones that were the most trouble... we have many good customers... we have very few a//holes that I can probably count on one hand.....


Younger...
if you feel that somehow you cheated this couple, then send them back some of their money and say that you are sorry for the mis-understanding... 

if you feel that they are playing you for a fool and trying to intimidate you with a bad review..... then tell them to take their best shot.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I am with you Mark.... I feel the same way..


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*Buyers Remorse*

We were not there.. This is like the guy playing armchair quarter back or trying to turn back time. He was there we were not. He asked for an opinion not a beat down on the him. I am sure a customer would never lie........ Some people you can not have a intelligent conversation with about plumbing because they think there is nothing to know. They know crap runs down hill and that is all we need to know as plumbers. They for some reason think we are a crook if we make more than them per hour. They think our work is only worth that of a handyman or landscaper. I have had them tell me that they don't make more than 200.00 dollars a day why should I? This is after everything was signed and everything put into writing and the job done. They very rarely say anything when you are doing the work... Have you ever wondered why? I have been up and running about 25 years now and have not had that many people that were a pain. If you run enough business you are going to get them though. It is part of doing business, if you are fair or even giving the job away does not matter. A few people out there are just no good or they are broke and looking for a scapegoat. Being broke is not my problem they called me to fix a problem not there lives... The guy asked for moral support and help from his peers not to be hung on the cross and crucified by some overly intelligent know it all's. Have some respect and support us in the trade so we can e there for you in your times of need too.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I appreciate all aspects of the comments here. We are going on the 2nd year of my business and this is the first unhappy customer I've had..I'm a little perplexed to be honest HAHA


----------



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

I say let him do what he wants. Write reviews or whatever makes him feel good. Then get the good customers to leave enough earned positive reviews that his review gets lost. Besides, if you dont have at least a few negative reviews, the company profile looks fake. Can't please everyone 100% of the time.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I appreciate all aspects of the comments here. We are going on the 2nd year of my business and this is the first unhappy customer I've had..I'm a little perplexed to be honest HAHA


Don't worry dude! I had a similar situation 2 weeks ago, I even posted a question on it. In the end it wouldn't have mattered where my price was even though the customer had a clear range of the scope of work and my rate. Some people will agree to anything in order to expidite their repair to meet their demands, then when you've busted your azz they feel like they can apply some sense to your price in relation to the time you spent or the work you did. Thats why they play the "well can you break down your invoice for me" routine. No matter what anyone says about communication (not bashing anyone on this forum in any way) there will always be that customer that doesn't care what they've signed onto. There will always be that customer who compares you and your products to what they see on the interweb. My last customers excuse to get me to lower my price was funny, even though they knew my rate and even though I gave them a range he assumed my rate was to change from service to new construction rate, as if that means anything. That was my first experience in almost a year in business, and you say this is your first in two years, I say your doing fine.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> I appreciate all aspects of the comments here. We are going on the 2nd year of my business and this is the first unhappy customer I've had..I'm a little perplexed to be honest HAHA


You can't and shouldn't try to please every customer.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

This will not be your last one. The first one always stings the most. Chances are he won't do what he says and it will be over in a week. I get a few a year, I will not give money back just because joe blow says it should cost ***x.xx.. I don't care what the internet says or why joe blow says. Our rates are made to make us money. I'm not a non profit charity.


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

Just curious what was the total cost of the replacement? What did you buy the 50 gal for?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Wow is all I can say. If you always blame the customer you will never improve your deficiencies. With the number of the responses in this forum blaming the customer for a lack of information and understanding I understand why so many of you have all kinds of issues with customer especially new customers. The email really informs you who did not relay information that could be repeated to other people in the decision making process or help the buyer to pass off information to other people.
> 
> Logically with the difference issues from high price, break down of price, why so high, lack of respect, no trust, and this one buyers’ remorse there is 1 constant between the customer and your customer.  You have different customers and that provides us with the only constant and that is your company and business practices. It is a very small change but a major issue that requires change and that change is how you communicate perceived value and expressing that in real time value that is no longer perceived but a reality.
> 
> ...


Richard I have read this 3times over and STILL it makes no sense to me,it's like the bible,you can read it over and over and sometimes you still don't know what is being said.it is obvious you have never had to deal with some of the illiterate backwoods people here in ky and Indiana because what you are trying to say would only get you laughed at in our areas,that may work in Florida on a bunch of retirees but not in our areas of idiot people


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky said:


> Richard I have read this 3times over and STILL it makes no sense to me,it's like the bible,you can read it over and over and sometimes you still don't know what is being said.it is obvious you have never had to deal with some of the illiterate backwoods people here in ky and Indiana because what you are trying to say would only get you laughed at in our areas,that may work in Florida on a bunch of retirees but not in our areas of idiot people


I-know-right. 

We do live among idiots, but the odd thing? We can't play those half-assed sales games and I'd be embarrassed to even try. So are we the idiots or are they?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

younger-plumber said:


> I appreciate all aspects of the comments here. We are going on the 2nd year of my business and this is the first unhappy customer I've had..I'm a little perplexed to be honest HAHA


There might be a time when you have a unhappy customer each hour. Learn how to cut your losses and move on. Give back some money.

There's a old boy here who will refund money in a heartbeat just to get the customer off the phone. He says he has spent more time and money arguing than he'll ever recoup.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Plumber said:


> I-know-right.
> 
> We do live among idiots, but the odd thing? We can't play those half-assed sales games and I'd be embarrassed to even try. So are we the idiots or are they?


You have no idea how truly funny you can be. It's made better by the fact that this is probably written with sincerity. 

As if sales techniques and process don't work and have a well documented effect. 

No doubt in your mind and world you are truly successfully and good for you. Others are looking for a different brass ring and are willing to accept that maybe they aren't know it all plumbers and improved sales knowledge and technique would help.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Richard I have read this 3times over and STILL it makes no sense to me,it's like the bible,you can read it over and over and sometimes you still don't know what is being said.it is obvious you have never had to deal with some of the illiterate backwoods people here in ky and Indiana because what you are trying to say would only get you laughed at in our areas,that may work in Florida on a bunch of retirees but not in our areas of idiot people


 

I dont think everyone in the midwest are backwoods hicks--idiots.. .. lots of folks here in our area are very smart.... but then you drive 50 miles south into a more rural area and it becomes like deliverance:laughing: 

I feel that most folks with any common sense living anywhere in the USA can tell when someone is blowing smoke up their ass..... maybe not in Washington DC....but everywhere else....:blink:..

For example..
The *culligan *salesman goes out on a job with mainquered finger nails and a clean suit on ...gives mom and pop a song and dance then quotes a water softener system to mom and pop for 2800... 
There is a sucker born every minute and that is what they are hoping for with every sale....:thumbsup:

 The Culligan man is skilled in the art of words and mind manipulation , he is keen at watching the body language between the spouses to see who makes the decisioins in the family,,,
I dont fault Culligan for doing their job they have been trained for, and on average they do land a good number of sales .....( a sucker is born every minute)

sometimes it works and sometimes the customer sees through all the BS and they get a second and third estimate....

I never try to blow smoke up anyones butts, because I know that 75% of the people can feel it so I usually just speak frankly and directly and most of the time, they respect that..... 

if they dont respect that and expect me to stroke them
and give them a big song and dance, 

I usually know its not gonna be a customer I want......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I dont think everyone in the midwest are backwoods hicks--idiots.. .. lots of folks here in our area are very smart.... but then you drive 50 miles south into a more rural area and it becomes like deliverance:laughing:
> 
> I feel that most folks with any common sense living anywhere in the USA can tell when someone is blowing smoke up their ass..... maybe not in Washington DC....but everywhere else....:blink:..
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I've backed off from many a call when or if a costumer hesitates on a price, if they say anything like "Well I guess you've got me", or "well I'm in a jam"!! I fold up my price book, and tell them I'm happy to provide a couple of options or referrals to other plumbers in the area. I HATE 911 calls for just this type of reason. Its all good & you can do no wrong- till the pain is gone!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes Sparky I have dealt with people like you all my life. I am from the Midwest worked west va, Penn,Indiana Illinois ,Ohio (lived here for 34 years), Florida. I wish some of you would stop witht he insults that seem to think I have not lived in this world or experienced hardship. I cannot hep fix stupid. I can help those who want help others just move on nothing to see.At times I get really tired of the bull crap. Time to take responsibility for the things that happen to you.

You really want to know what is obvious is people in the service trades do not apply practical life experiences into their work life. As an example it is extremely apparent that people do not understand how words affect people.How powerful words are, say the wrong thing to your wife what happens? What ahppens whe she says the wrong thing to you? Somehow we do not think a plumber can ever screw up with your words to a customer and it is ALWAYS the customers fault. Hello McFly you become a customer once you get out of work or when you go to a supply hosue. You become what you expect your custoemrs to become.

Here this is for those who want more information on words and what they can do. http://practicebetterbusiness.wordpress.com/2014/09/01/we-must-accept-the-consequences-of-our-words/


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

sparky said:


> Richard I have read this 3times over and STILL it makes no sense to me,it's like the bible,you can read it over and over and sometimes you still don't know what is being said.it is obvious you have never had to deal with some of the illiterate backwoods people here in ky and Indiana because what you are trying to say would only get you laughed at in our areas,that may work in Florida on a bunch of retirees but not in our areas of idiot people



You are so far off . I have traveled to places and have performed what I do in places that people say the same thing you have said.The same thing is true with Charlie Greer, the same thing is said of Joe Crisara's, the same thing is said of the big franchises. 


The silly thing is you/ plumbers all over say the same thing. Who would have thunk it or expected that people are the same all over!!!!They have the same ideas,concepts,questions,concerns, same problems, same expectations.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel that most folks with any common sense living anywhere in the USA can tell when someone is blowing smoke up their ass..... maybe not in Washington DC....but everywhere else......

Oh we here know that smoke is being blown ,,, we just charge more for the pleasure ;-)


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a job like this back just after Sept 11, i went to a customer's house were i had done a laundry floor drain problem a month or so before, the wife thought maybe the same problem, but this time it was a main line stoppage, when there the first time I had pointed out to the husband that the m/l clean out was
turned at a awkward angle 45 degrees back toward the wall and on top of this someone at a far earlier time had seal the clean out with a piece of 4x4 stock
hammered into the cleanout and that this could be a problem if he ever had a stoppage,
so when I explained to the wife that we had a problem getting access to the clean out and presented a range of options to her the one that she went with was me cutting a section of 4" cast iron stack out and installing a new abs clean out that was both accessible and facing out to better be able to run snake, but I also told her then even though I would take ever percontion 
that I could not guarantee that the lead joints from the first floor waste pipes
might leak water then also have to be replaced or reworked depending on how bad the leak or leaks might be, The husband at this time was deployed, 
since I had to get materials to do the clean out I rescheduled for the next day
and this give her time to contact her husband aboard ship to bring him up to date on the issues, :thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I went back with 2x4's to back blocking beams, and 4"pipe clamps to clamp around the pipe upstairs, I cut out the pipe and installed a new clean out
and then proceeded to snake the drain and remove blockage,
but even with all the things i did the cast iron settled a little bit and when we ran water on the first floor sure enough we had leaks from several joints 
I then set appt. to return a 3rd day to cut out and replace the dwv as needed
while also giving her time to reconnect with her husband and let him know what was going on,

The main point that I wanted to make even though this ran into some bit of money for a active duty navel officer, but because he had meet me the first 
time I was at the house and because I had forewarned him of possible problems 
and we had set up a rapport between us he then felt contable with me doing the amount of work that I ended up doing and did not feel taken advantaged of. 

And this is what I feel that Richard is getting at, I might of asked for her husbands e mail and communicated direct with him that night and then
he would possibly have a better idea of the scope of the work and the price


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

One thing I think that all you plumbers out their need to relate too,
is that while we have a lot of military overseas, is how they feel left out of things happening back home,
Over the years many military families have been taken advantage of by unscrupulous service people, and the Brave men and women now putting their lives on the line deserve a little understanding and respect,
In the old days of Father knows best and leave it to beaver, how many times did a husband come home from work and complain that the plumber "might"
have overcharged the poor housewife, but even in this day of two income families and the one earning a paycheck by putting their lives on the line
it behooves us service people to open the lines of communication up as far as possible and let that overseas person know what they are spending their hard earned money on !

I don't post often but when I think something needs to be said I try to say it


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I think people are smarter than you are giving them credit for and they know good and well what they are doing. There are some bad people out there to. I don't think it is just a rumor. People are smart these days and well educated. Women can make a decision without their husbands just ask them if you don't believe me. For you guys that are divorced you might have found out the hard way they can make a decision without you. I give the plumber more credit that he was doing right. As for taking responsibility the customer can always say no or I will think about it. They called us we put it in writing and they say yes or no. I don't think anyone was at gun point and I know there is more than one plumber in town. If someone shops they will always find a cheaper price does that make you the bad guy? I take responsibility for my actions and the customer has to do the same. I think there are to many wussys out there that just want to cry to anyone poor me. Why are you beating on another plumber they could have just said, "No thanks." I don't remember him telling us the lady had to sign with an X because she could not read or she had to ask her husband because she was not able to make a decision on her own. I have had people in my family give there lives for our country what difference does that make in my transactions and business. Business is business nothing personal. It cost to get by and to have a home. It cost to do business and keep the doors open. To many political correct people out there worrying about someone's feeling now days. You guys must be celebrating dog your fellow plumber week again.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I never posted anything about what OP asked about personally I think he 
deserves every dollar that he charged for that job, and I am sorry if any one things I wanted to beat him up about price,
and yes I know women can make decisions also but that over seas person
man or women might feel better about the amount if they have a better understanding of the job costs is all that I meant


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

JERRYMAC said:


> is how they feel left out of things happening back home,
> Over the years many military families have been taken advantage of by unscrupulous service people, and the Brave men and women now putting their lives on the line deserve a little understanding and respect,
> In the old days of Father knows best and leave it to beaver, how many times did a husband come home from work and complain that the plumber "might"
> have overcharged the poor housewife, but even in this day of two income families and the one earning a paycheck by putting their lives on the line
> ...


Hey they made the choice to serve in the military,no different than workin a 9-5,they made a choice as to their career so why should us service people show them any more understanding and respect than anyone else??while I'm not going to charge them any different than anyone else,I'm not gonna bend over backwards for them just because they made a choice to have military as a career!!they can have us do the work or not,I'm not gonna stay there half a day tryin to convince them to use us for their plbing repairs!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Hey they made the choice to serve in the military,no different than workin a 9-5,they made a choice as to their career so why should us service people show them any more understanding and respect than anyone else??while I'm not going to charge them any different than anyone else,I'm not gonna bend over backwards for them just because they made a choice to have military as a career!!they can have us do the work or not,I'm not gonna stay there half a day tryin to convince them to use us for their plbing repairs!!


 
how much of a discount were they expecting?? must have missed that... 

 if the fellow wants 20 bucks off, no porblem... but if he thinks he is getting a 40% off discount from me its not going to happen...:no:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> What you think is not relevant. It is what the customer knows and remembers. They remember 30% of what you tell them however they remember 80% of what they tell you.


This is one of the most accurate statements in sales. It truly does not matter what the salesman thinks because you're not selling to yourself. Many plumbers simply do not know this.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky said:


> Hey they made the choice to serve in the military,no different than workin a 9-5,they made a choice as to their career so why should us service people show them any more understanding and respect than anyone else??while I'm not going to charge them any different than anyone else,I'm not gonna bend over backwards for them just because they made a choice to have military as a career!!they can have us do the work or not,I'm not gonna stay there half a day tryin to convince them to use us for their plbing repairs!!


I feel that way towards firemen, but not servicemen. For what they are expected to do {murder} at great personal risk {die} to self and family, they get respect.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> how much of a discount were they expecting?? must have missed that...
> 
> if the fellow wants 20 bucks off, no porblem... but if he thinks he is getting a 40% off discount from me its not going to happen...:no:


I ain't givin them nothing off,I think that is dumb and just short-changing yourself!!now if I was a rich plumber and just out killing the day like a few I know then if you can afford it go for it,but not me


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> This is one of the most accurate statements in sales. It truly does not matter what the salesman thinks because you're not selling to yourself. Many plumbers simply do not know this.


They are either gonna say do it,or take a hike,no need wasting an hour or two begging them to use you


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumber said:


> I feel that way towards firemen, but not servicemen. For what they are expected to do {murder} at great personal risk {die} to self and family, they get respect.


I will agree with you,but they knew that BEFORE they signed on the dotted line


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Your statement sounds like it may be geared towards Richards reply about communicating more with the homeowner so you can present better options and reduce situations like this. 
I agree with you, being a one man shop, I don't want to spend no more time than necessary trying to convince someone to give me their work which is why I use a book that is already pre-written with several options. All I have to do is explain the problem and show them several solutions and have them pick one they like. If the husband or wife later calls and complains about the price you can say, hey I presented several options, some that were cheaper and some that were more expensive and this is the one that was chosen. They have to own up to that. 

You see this way of buying every where you go. Grocery stores, car dealership, big box stores, donut shops, Starbucks, buying a house, heck, even when it comes to who you date; you have choices. It's every where. It's about time plumbers move to this way of selling our services.

Grown and competent people need to take responsibility for their choices, they don't need to be baby sat. With this way of selling a job there should be no way for them to say you took advantage of them.
If you can sell and don't mind spending more time with a customer, nothing wrong with it.

Plumbing repairs are repetitive enough to where you can create a book with several options with different scenarios that'll fit most jobs you come across.
7 minutes after diagnosing the problem is all it takes for the homeowner to take a look at your options and say yes or no to proceeding and you'll cut down on buyers remorse.
You've just asked for the sale 5 to 7 times when you show them the book. 9 times out of 10 you're going to get the sale and they'll choose an option that fits their budget or comfort level.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

a military discount or a senior citizen discount is all a bunch of crap. the work that i am doing is the same no matter who you are, who you think you are, who you work for, or how old you are. my price is my price.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Senior citizens is different for me....I'll give a discount or even do payments but it's a case by case basis.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a military discount or a senior citizen discount is all a bunch of crap. the work that i am doing is the same no matter who you are, who you think you are, who you work for, or how old you are. my price is my price.












I am alright with a senior discount. But as for the military, firefighter, teachers and so on, that is not happening.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

why are you alright with the senior citizen discounts? all that you are doing is telling the younger people that they should pay more because of their age. its like backwords age discrimination. there is no logic behind it. so are you over charging young customers or under charging old customers? where do you start the discount. 5% at age 50, 10% at age 60, 15% at age 70, free at age 100? it makes no sense.:blink:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Absolutely it's reverse discrimination and I'm good with that. I never treat people equally.....I treat them in accordance to their actions as individuals. I go off gut feeling and reckoning as far as the discount is concerned. Heck even done some free work before and haven't missed it one bit. That's the great thing about it being my business.....I do what I want.

BTW, I don't do the military discount cause they get enough. I was military, done 5 combat deployments and 5 green deployments so I understand the game. Military base pay is the only thing taxed. I was making almost 80k a year when I was in but only taxed on about 40k. In certain places, the entire shebang is tax free. Plus you go into a tax free zone for 1 day and the entire month just became tax free. Hence the reason why most visits are done around the 30-1st of the month. There's a whole lot more, especially with healthcare but military discount is over rated.

Since we're on the subject.....if you ever see a military with their family....thank their family. They're the ones who never signed on the dotted line and had to make the real sacrifice.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why are you alright with the senior citizen discounts? all that you are doing is telling the younger people that they should pay more because of their age. its like backwords age discrimination. there is no logic behind it. so are you over charging young customers or under charging old customers? where do you start the discount. 5% at age 50, 10% at age 60, 15% at age 70, free at age 100? it makes no sense.:blink:












I am not over-charging the younger crowd, merely giving a small discount to seniors citizens {if they bother to ask}...I am not asking to see their driver's license or anything like that....:laughing:...but if someone looks older than 50ish and inquires about a senior discount, I'll give it. In the bigger picture, a few bucks won't make or break me. It's not like I'm doing millions of dollars in sales.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Whenever I'm asked for a senior discount, I tell them I'm a senior, so I'm going to add on 10%. Shuts them right up.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I live in the center of about 4 military bases.... so its pretty much expected and its almost considered a "right" lol. I advertise the discount and it gets me a lot of work. My prices are set up to take into consideration any discounts on the invoices.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> My name is ******** you installed a hot water heater at my home today, you dealt with my wife ********. When she informed me that she gave you a down payment of $800 and no other information I was concerned. When she called you earlier today for an itemization of the quote at my behest and told me how much you were charging us for the hot water heater I did some research online. I looked and found that AO Smith 50 gallon electric water heaters were between approximately $400 and $500. Now i understand that you would have to pay some amount for delivery I would say maybe $200 and that there would be some amount of mark up so you could make some money and stay in business say even another $200. That still only takes the price of the unit to $800 - $900. So reasonably the entire job should cost at most $1300, considering the precarious nature of pulling down the old unit and placing the new one in the attic. I told her to relay my opinion that you were overcharging us for the unit, she failed to do so. I want you to know that what I think you are did is take advantage of a Marine's wife with screaming twins, no hot water and no knowledge about hot water heaters or plumbing, while her husband is deployed. I think it is despicable. Also that I will be researching the model you installed and perhaps, hopefully I am wrong but I doubt it, if I am proven wrong you will have a full apology from me, but if I am proved to be right I will relaying this information to all the people I know and posting my review on the Internet and I promise you it will be the costliest extra couple hundred dollars you have ever made. On a more positive note she said that you were very polite, but then of course that is easy when you think that you are going to be able to make a quick couple of extra hundred bucks.


you got a word for word email like i did after doing a water heater install ... ***** them all there will be plenty like that everywhere... you will get one or two a year.... and if they do bad reviews on yelp or angies list etc just reply with the cistomer was given the cost of the job prior to the work being done and they agreed to the set price before work was done and even signed prior to the work being done


----------

